# Trying To Find Pigmy Rattlers In Tn!



## green_bottle_04 (Feb 27, 2007)

where is the best place to locate these guys? ive been to quite a few places that SHOULD have had them everywhere. the conditions were perfect...but alas no pigmy's. i know its still a little to cold and they are still in brumation but im trying to be ready when spring/summer roll around.


----------

